# Lib Tech/Gnu VS. Burton VS. ? ? ? ?



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i ride a libtech trs w/mtx and is amazing. i would definantley suggest it to anyone. about burton i htink they have good stuff, but it tends to be overpriced. i would highl recommend magnetraction if you live on teh east coast or have to deal with icy conditions. i have heard only good things about the banana camber, but havent had the opportunity to try it out firsthand.


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

dont get me wrong, i love lib tech and ive been in love with
them for a really long time(before the banana FYI) but one
thing i really really dont like about their boards is that
they're not fully wrapped. meaning the metal edges dont go all
the way around the board, they go down on both sides but stop
around the contact points. its easy to damamge the bare base
near the tip and tail area because of this, but i guess its
easy to repair as well. and you dont really ride on your tip
and tail that much, but i just wish their boards were fully
wrapped.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lib/GNU because Mervin is from the Pacific NW!! Plus Mervin has pretty good customer service. I had some questions about two Lib and GNU boards and emailed a Mervin guy and heard back that day. I emailed back and forth with him a few times and he was super helpful. Even gave some tips on demoing some boards from local shops. 

I do kind of wish my board had metal edges all around. It just looks like it will wear out quick...we'll see.


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a Gnu Stupid Cap dating back to 1997 that I rode hard up until two seasons ago. Still had serious pop and a lot of snap to it...now it's retired to my wall. I was so impressed with it that I bought a Gnu Rider's Choice without Magnetraction (I'm still not sold on the tech but I'm an old bastard). Very solid boards but you'll need to work them in a bit beforehand. I ride big mountain primarily so I need a board that holds it's edge and won't buckle under hard carves. One stiff enough to hold high speeds. This board gives me all that and one wicked snap on ollies. Like a fucking springboard. I was impressed enough with it that it allowed me to narrow down my quiver signif. 

I'm dyed and true Gnu but some things are odd, and it could have to do with Rossignol purchasing Mervin, though I could be wrong. It seems harder to find their new boards WITHOUT their new tech. They all seem to be Magne and Banana tech. Maybe I've just got to adjust and move along with the times but damn....I never had a problem riding various conditions that these techs are supposed to alleviate before. In fact, I think having to battle conditions like sheer ice slopes using traditional edges is part of the fun...you know...character building, lol (none to mention an AWESOME reason to drink!).


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

*GNU is the shiznitz*

I have a Burton Custom and Ride Prophet and havent touched them since i bought the GNU Carbon High Beam 2 years ago. The Magne-Traction is sick. I'm from Colorado but live in PA and ride everywhere from the ice to the pow. The GNU is sick in all condistions. When i'm ready for another board, it will be a GNU too. Why spend the extra money for a brand name when you can spend it on season passes!! As far as not having a full wrap, I was concerned too, but the board has held up great. I see people go down all the time when they hit an unexpected icey spot, the only reason i know i hit ice is the sound, the edge hold is unreal.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

Slaughterhouse said:


> I'm dyed and true Gnu but some things are odd, and it could have to do with Rossignol purchasing Mervin, though I could be wrong. It seems harder to find their new boards WITHOUT their new tech. They all seem to be Magne and Banana tech.


quiksilver bought mervin and rossignol and now has sold rossignol. They make the jamie lynn pro in camber, for your old school lib feel. And they are still making big boards skunk ape 180 and 190, thats for a diehard customer base. Everything has mangne traction but i like it better then a normal edge. More hold when you need it, no difference when you don't.


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

Once you go magna you never wanna go back... I love it... I would spoon my edges if they weren't so sharp and cold.


----------

